# Wish's Kids!! :o)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Crossroads Dream Big was born at 8:20 and weighs 9lbs. ) He is a gorgeous little guy and will make someone a great herdsire. He was up and walking right away and is really sweet. He is the man of the goat herd now, and I'm guessing there is going to be major flirting going on in a few weeks! :ROFL: 

Crossroads Make a Wish was born at 8:40 and weighs 8lbs. I wish we could keep her, but we only do ABGA and she is USBGA because of her dad Legacy. I am sooo happy we got a painted girl! GOOD JOB WISH!

More pics to come once they dry!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so cute!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so cute Grats  :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwwwww!!! Just too cute  Congratulations!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow good job Wish on having twins. Nice paint doe. Incase you were not sure I have USBGA so you can just send her my way LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More pics! The buck is GORGEOUS! He is soooo chunky and has giant ears! He is ADORABLE! And look at the width on this guy! Both him and Maddie and doing great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More pics!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW he sure is really nice you know what go ahead and just send them both LOL


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh My ! They are SSSSOOOOOOO cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...  :thumb:


----------

